# Child Visa 101 to PR-189 Parents Outside Australia- Doubts



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

My wife, daughter and me got PR-189 and we had short visit to Australia already.
We have a newborn, a baby boy. Now, I need to apply Child Visa 101 for him.
I have certain doubts, I hope I might get valuable inputs from here.
(Please note, that we all are here in India right now, the Australian short visit 
was to enforce Visa)

1. My wife was the main applicant, now either of us can sponsor the child visa.?

2. I am planning to go to Australia first; the child visa request needs both parents
declaration for allowing the child's migration- this applicable only in case of one of the parent stays back without migrating...? (form 1299 is required..?)

3. Photo Copies of the documents for sponsors current employment/ financial statement is asked.
(Neither of us is yet employed in Australia)

4."If the applicant is under 18 years of age, their sponsor and his/her partner must provide the following:
Valid original police clearance certificates from each country in which they have lived in for more than 12 months or more (cumulatively) in the last 10 years."

Which means the both the Parents needs to produce fresh Indian PCC.?
(We already have PR-189)

Thanks in Advance. Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Child Visa-101, if granted, does involve any specific time period inside the visa holder - the kid - need to visit Australia for the first time, as it happens in PR-189, where we had 9months, inside which we had to visit there for the first time.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

I am answering my own doubts for the sake of clarity to others.

1. My wife was the main applicant, now either of us can sponsor the child visa.?
*Yes, anyone can apply*

2. I am planning to go to Australia first; the child visa request needs both parents
declaration for allowing the child's migration- this applicable only in case of one of the parent stays back without migrating...? (form 1229 is required..?)

*Well, a confusing part indeed, but better provide 1229*

3. Photo Copies of the documents for sponsors current employment/ financial statement is asked.
(Neither of us is yet employed in Australia)
*
Your Current Salary Slips -latest- 6 months and Tax Forms, Form 16 etc would be suffice (I provided my Indian Job related docs)*

4."If the applicant is under 18 years of age, their sponsor and his/her partner must provide the following:
Valid original police clearance certificates from each country in which they have lived in for more than 12 months or more (cumulatively) in the last 10 years."

Which means the both the Parents needs to produce fresh Indian PCC.?
(We already have PR-189)

*Yes, Both parents PCC is required. If you had resided over 12 years in some other country that too would be required.*


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Child Visa-101, if granted, does involve any specific time period inside the visa holder - the kid - need to visit Australia for the first time, as it happens in PR-189, where we had 9months, inside which we had to visit there for the first time
*
My own Answer : The time line starts from PCC/ Medical Dates*


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

*Documents I Submitted*

Applied for 101 Visa for my little on 04th Jan 2018.

The following are the documents I submitted.

*1. PCC for parents- Originals - (You may submit color photostat attested)
2. Boarding Pass to and fro- as proof for our stay at Australia
3. Salary Slip - of mine (Sponsor) - with VFS seal
4. Copies of Form 16 (Tax Details of mine)- with VFS seal
5. Copy of My boy's Birthday Certificate - Notary Certified (VFS Seal maybe suffficient)
6. Copy of Marriage Certificate of Mine - VFS Sealed
7. Visa Grant Copies of Me and Wife
8. Copies of Passport - All Pages of Mine and Wife (with VFS Seal esp on pages where immigration seal was there)
9. My Kids Passport Copy - only main Pages -with VFS Seal
10. 1229 Form
11. 40CH Form
12. 47CH
13. Payment Receipt - Through Immi Account - Just Create One - and Pay*

Medical Request was made on email on 8th Jan.
Medical Test was completed on 15th.

Now awaiting for grant/ further communications.


----------



## Harry.S (May 9, 2017)

Thank you for the Info.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Any Grants for Applications Submitted after January 2019


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

GirZ said:


> Applied for 101 Visa for my little on 04th Jan 2018.
> 
> The following are the documents I submitted.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## jayapen (Feb 27, 2019)

How long it took to grand the visa ?


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

jayapen said:


> How long it took to grand the visa ?


Yet not granted, its just 2nd month.

The longer, it may take upto 8-9 months, but generally its seen that Appln complete in all respects get the grant in 3-4 months.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

GirZ said:


> Applied for 101 Visa for my little on 04th Jan 2018.
> 
> The following are the documents I submitted.
> 
> ...



I forgot to mention : 4 Nos of Passport Photos of your baby are also reqd


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

A sample 40CH form in the format in which I submitted is given here. 

*1) Remember : I may not be correct in the Form Completion, and your conditions may be different too..

2) Always use the latest Design for all the forms. This form is of previous design version, its got one extra question than previous one

3) This is only indicative.. don't take the response for granted (I am yet to be granted the Child Visa)*


----------



## Harry.S (May 9, 2017)

Thank you.!!


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone my Kid's Visa has been granted on today - 19th March 2019.

For reference the time line is as follows.
ChildVisa101-VFS- Submission 04th Jan, 2019,
Med. Req 8th Jan,
Medicals 15th Jan.
Visa Grant 19th March.

Thank you for everyone who supported in the process.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

GirZ said:


> Thanks everyone my Kid's Visa has been granted on today - 19th March 2019.
> 
> For reference the time line is as follows.
> ChildVisa101-VFS- Submission 04th Jan, 2019,
> ...


Congrats!! 

May I know what's the IED mentioned.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Silvi6 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> May I know what's the IED mentioned.


Thanks.!
Jan 16, 2020 (It has to do with Medicals Date - Medical/ PCC whichever happened earlier)


----------



## JjBlue (May 24, 2015)

GirZ said:


> Thanks everyone my Kid's Visa has been granted on today - 19th March 2019.
> 
> For reference the time line is as follows.
> ChildVisa101-VFS- Submission 04th Jan, 2019,
> ...


Congratulations ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks JjBlue.!


----------



## hbp (Jan 21, 2019)

Wow... That's a quick one... congratulations !!!


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks.!
Btw, I have seen some reporting Grants in less than a month duration as well.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

The following are the documents I submitted.

1. PCC for parents- Originals - (You may submit color photostat attested)
2. Boarding Pass to and fro- as proof for our stay at Australia
3. Salary Slip - of mine (Sponsor) - with VFS seal
4. Copies of Form 16 (Tax Details of mine)- with VFS seal
5. Copy of My boy's Birthday Certificate - Notary Certified (VFS Seal maybe suffficient)
6. Copy of Marriage Certificate of Mine - VFS Sealed
7. Visa Grant Copies of Me and Wife
8. Copies of Passport - All Pages of Mine and Wife (with VFS Seal esp on pages where immigration seal was there)
9. My Kids Passport Copy - only main Pages -with VFS Seal
10. 1229 Form
11. 40CH Form
12. 47CH
13. Payment Receipt - Through Immi Account - Just Create One - and Pay
14. 4 Nos of Passport Photos of your baby


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

A sample 40CH, 47CH forms in the format in which I submitted are given here.

1) Remember : I may not be correct in Forms Completion, and your conditions may be different too..

2) Always use the latest Design for all the forms. This 40CH/47CH form are of previous design version,so you must get the latest version.

3) This is only indicative.. don't take the response for granted.

4) Use your details to fill it. Check it again before submission.


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi 
In my case, i submitted on 14 Feb, Medical request came after 1.5 month, end of march. 
medicals completed, 8 april, so in my case, timeline actually started from 8 march onwards?

also, advise how did you import, application in immi account. i do not have application, TRN no. of my application. Just VFS Traccking no.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

You could receive your grant any time from now it seems, I guess Medicals was the only one left.? so it could be in anytime after Easter. You cant check for the 101 visa details through immi. Only VFS is the option. Even after the grant, they took around 4 days to update in their portal.


----------



## JjBlue (May 24, 2015)

GirZ said:


> A sample 40CH, 47CH forms in the format in which I submitted are given here.
> 
> 1) Remember : I may not be correct in Forms Completion, and your conditions may be different too..
> 
> ...


Hi Girz, 

In the 47ch form , there is a question on Financial support

Give details of the child’s MAIN source of financial support (eg. a parent, 

relative, government welfare Department)

In the sample you have provided it is blank, but I am guessing we have to give parents details right ?

Regards
Jay

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes. You need to submit last two years tax assessment details or last 6 months salary slips of the sponsor - ie parent. In fact I provided both these. But either of them should do.


----------



## rsharma48 (May 1, 2019)

Hi [email protected]

Thanks a lot for your information. It's really helpful. I had a few queries:
1. Did you apply for visa 101 through VFS or directly through immi account?
2. PCC - I had submitted PCC while applying for 189 visa. Can I provide the same?
3. Boarding Pass - I don't have boarding pass for proof of travel. But wouldn't DIBP know that i have made my entry? How important is it to provide this one.
4. Payment Receipt - Through Immi Account - Just Create One - and Pay - How did you create this? I didn't find a place in immi account to apply for 101 visa

Thanks a lot!


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

1. Did you apply for visa 101 through VFS or directly through immi account?

* 101 Child visa can only be applied in papers, ie VFS. No immi online option available*.

2. PCC - I had submitted PCC while applying for 189 visa. Can I provide the same?

* PCC is having 6 month time frame, so most likely you would need a need one.*

3. Boarding Pass - I don't have boarding pass for proof of travel. But wouldn't DIBP know that i have made my entry? How important is it to provide this one.

*Not really necessary.. some proof if you could show it would be easy, like hotel booking emails or stuffs. As you said, they can even otherwise ascertain the details by themselves.
We are only trying to make their job easier (it seems)*

4. Payment Receipt - Through Immi Account - Just Create One - and Pay - How did you create this? I didn't find a place in immi account to apply for 101 visa

* Login to immi, find the tab 'My payments' -> 'Manage Payments' -> 'Pre-pay Paper Service '*


----------



## VickyAus (Aug 7, 2014)

Congratulations!!! Happy to see the quick turnaround for your application

Mate, I'm not sure what's happening with my application seriously, my application of 101 has reached high commission on 30th Jan and so far no communication at all from them... When I call vfs they ask to wait. When called the high commission from Australia, they say can't comment untill 8 months after submission.


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

GirZ said:


> Thanks.!
> Btw, I have seen some reporting Grants in less than a month duration as well.


In our case, it unbelievably just took 8 days:
Submission on 9 April
Medical on 11 April
Grant on 17 April

The Australian Embassy in Germany seems to be super-fast.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

@danielo Congratulations.! and thats unbelievably fast processing indeed.! in the blink of an eye.!


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

VickyAus said:


> Congratulations!!! Happy to see the quick turnaround for your application
> 
> Mate, I'm not sure what's happening with my application seriously, my application of 101 has reached high commission on 30th Jan and so far no communication at all from them... When I call vfs they ask to wait. When called the high commission from Australia, they say can't comment untill 8 months after submission.



1. Make sure you had submitted all relevant documents. (which you must have, just to be sure)
it
2. Check your spam folder, for any unacknowledged emails. During these period its recommended not to delete spam emails just like that. Or you may better add their email id to your contact list.

3. Use the link in immi status query to try and reach them, but to be frank, it might be bit tough to expect a proper response that way. When did you complete your medicals. PCC already submitted i believe.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Please don't delete spam mails just like that, the DIBP emails gets landed in there as the email providers wrongly suspect its some sort of fraudulent activity. To make it safe, better add their email id into your contacts..

[email protected] and [email protected] etc.


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi Guys, Need some help.
I am currently waiting for PR - 190 to get processed and expecting it to be done in next 2-3 months. I am the primary applicant, and now we have just received good news that my wife is expecting and due date is Dec'19 or early Jan'20
What would you guys suggest should be course of action in terms of planning the baby to born in India or Australia? 
Please suggest ..Thanks


----------



## VickyAus (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes mate, I have submitted PCC for both India and for Australia for both myself and my wife. 
I have not got a request from immi to proceed with medicals. 

Really thinking if I can get my new born from India to Australia in visitor Visa. The biggest question is, should I travel back to visa lodged country while they allot visa for my daughter.


----------



## VickyAus (Aug 7, 2014)

The best thing is to deliver the baby in Australia (depends on your circumstances).
You don't have visa in hand yet. Would suggest have a plan in place. If your wife is carrying and 7+ months, then you may not travel due to travel restrictions.
If the baby is born in Australia, he/she will be citizen by birth.

All depends on when you get Visa. Good luck 👍


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Child Visa Grant*

Yesterday got Visa grant for my Son....

applied 14 Feb
Medical request - 26 March
Medical Done - 8 April
Grant - 7 May


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Congrats Rahul.!


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

VickyAus said:


> Yes mate, I have submitted PCC for both India and for Australia for both myself and my wife.
> I have not got a request from immi to proceed with medicals.
> 
> Really thinking if I can get my new born from India to Australia in visitor Visa. The biggest question is, should I travel back to visa lodged country while they allot visa for my daughter.


Well, surely its a bit delayed, but don't seem there is anything to panic. I am sure you have checked your spam emails; now they may come up with medical request anytime and as soon as its over, you may hear the good news. I dont have experience in visiting visa for the child, but, from what i read from the forums.
1) after lodging the 101 visa, its safe to go for visiting visa, if you want your family to be together.
2) Your kid may not need to move out of Australia on 101 grant (but, not particularly sure though, as earlier I have heard ppl telling the other way as well)


----------



## JjBlue (May 24, 2015)

GirZ said:


> A sample 40CH, 47CH forms in the format in which I submitted are given here.
> 
> 1) Remember : I may not be correct in Forms Completion, and your conditions may be different too..
> 
> ...


Thanks Girz, i have one question in 47CH , 
"Has the child, or any members of their family unit (migrating with the 

child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for 

travel to, or stay in, Australia"

Do we enter our details ? when I was looking for answers I just came across one forum which mentioned that 'members of their family unit' means the child's children and hence we should not enter our details. But I see in your sample you have provided your details. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi JjBlue, yes, its a tricky question indeed, whatever you had read could well be correct, I too felt that could be the answer, however, I felt, if we consider, child's parents as part of his own family, I could respond the way I did. 

so there is no certain clarity.. by taking the assumption that, I and my wife as his parents, he should consider ourselves to be part of his family  

So just try either way, seems both gonna work out. But if you ask me, I would still say I might include myself and wife in my son's family, after all hes just 6-7months old, learning how to walk on his knees still haha !


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

JjBlue said:


> Thanks Girz, i have one question in 47CH ,
> "Has the child, or any members of their family unit (migrating with the
> 
> child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for
> ...


The post you are concerned about is wrong, as the writer didn't quite understand the difference between adult applicants and child applicants.

"Members of their family unit" only means the person's children if the person is an adult. 

A child applicant is a child, not an adult, so for them the rule applies differently.

The actual rule DoHA uses states, in part:

A person will be a MoFU of another person (the family head) if the person:

is a child or step child of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head (other than a child or step child who is engaged to be married or has a spouse or de facto partner) and:
has not turned 18
or
has turned 18, but has not turned 23, and is dependent on the family head or on the spouse or de facto partner of the family head
or
has turned 23 and is under paragraph 1.05A(1)(b) dependent on the family head or on the spouse or de facto partner of the family head

A child, being under 18 (or 23) therefore must include parents and siblings as their family unit. Parents are included because the child is dependent on them, as part of their family. 

The confusion comes because when adult applicants want to include their parents in their application as members of their family unit they can't, as parents of adults are considered not to be dependent (whether they actually are or not) and so parents of adult applicants are not members of that adult applicant's family unit. 
Even though the adult applicant is a child of those parents, they are not considered to be dependent on those parents, as they are adults themselves.

But for child applicants (people under 18 or 23), that child's family unit includes their parents, as they are considered dependent on them.


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

Congrats Rahul and Family


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

rahulkap1 said:


> Yesterday got Visa grant for my Son....
> 
> applied 14 Feb
> Medical request - 26 March
> ...


Congrats Rahul !


----------



## JjBlue (May 24, 2015)

GirZ said:


> A sample 40CH, 47CH forms in the format in which I submitted are given here.
> 
> 1) Remember : I may not be correct in Forms Completion, and your conditions may be different too..
> 
> ...


Hi Girz ,

In part N of 47ch , there are many signatures sections. Does the sponsor have to sign them all ? (Question 56 and 57)

Also in question 57 -biometrics and consent , here it is states 'signed by main applicant as well as each Accompanying person aged 16 years or over', so does this mean my spouse also have to sign ? 




Thanks !

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes it seems, I did sign everywhere. 
Signature of main applicant and beneath as well, they are asking more signatures. I assumed it had to be mine. Should be okay I guess.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Btw, in 47H all signatures done by me (sponsor, his mom didn't sign anywhere including biometrics portion as well )


----------



## JjBlue (May 24, 2015)

GirZ said:


> Btw, in 47H all signatures done by me (sponsor, his mom didn't sign anywhere including biometrics portion as well )


Also the form has visa number starting from v _ _ - format , so it's the same as the visa number we got during grant right, cause I see that in the grant it is not starting with v . 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes. It would be something starting with '00495...' etc .


----------



## ashleo (Aug 24, 2016)

*ashleo*

Hi All,

I am filling my daughter's 101 visa. Me and my wife hold a PR(189) for Australia. I was going through the VFS checklist and I am not clear with the following requirement - 

If the applicant is under 18 years of age, one of the following must be provided:
a) evidence that the law of the country in which the applicant resides supports the
applicant’s migration to Australia. For example: a court order.
b) a statutory declaration from each person with a legal responsibility to the applicant
stating that they have no objection to the applicant’s migration
Note: where a non-migrating parent/guardian has the legal right to determine where
the applicant can live, please provide a statutory declaration from the non-migrating
parent/ guardian granting permission for the applicant to migrate to Australia,
together with a certified copy of the non-migrating parent’s/guardian’s identification.
For example, passport or driver’s licence.

Can anyone please advise.


----------



## khurd7777 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi everyone, I have been granted a PR 190 visa along with my family. Now I want to include my newborn kid therefore I am going to apply for a child visa. My query is do I need to provide latest PCC( for that I need to revisit the police station) or I can apply using my old PCC which is not more than one year old. Will CO accept my old PCC? I Don't want to apply for a new PCC for that I need an NOC from my employer which I won't get this time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Well, an Indian PCC would have 6 month's validity. I am sure Pak PCC too would have such limits. That's the only thing you need to verify.


----------



## mrgupta (Jan 13, 2017)

GirZ said:


> The following are the documents I submitted.
> 
> 1. PCC for parents- Originals - (You may submit color photostat attested)
> 2. Boarding Pass to and fro- as proof for our stay at Australia
> ...


Does VFS check original to put VFS Seal? How does it work for salary slip where there is no original to verify.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GirZ said:


> Well, an Indian PCC would have 6 month's validity. I am sure Pak PCC too would have such limits. That's the only thing you need to verify.


Indian pcc has 1 year validity

Cheers


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

mrgupta said:


> Does VFS check original to put VFS Seal? How does it work for salary slip where there is no original to verify.


Well, for salary slips its not mandatory. But for me they did give the seal. 
Its electronic slips, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## mrgupta (Jan 13, 2017)

GirZ said:


> Well, for salary slips its not mandatory. But for me they did give the seal.
> Its electronic slips, so it doesn't matter.


Does the applicant (Child) have to be present at VFS at the time of applying? Or anyone can submit application.


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

You don't need to bring your child. Just bring the documents, pay the fee. Thats it.


----------



## mrgupta (Jan 13, 2017)

GirZ said:


> You don't need to bring your child. Just bring the documents, pay the fee. Thats it.


Thanks.. I submitted my application last week.. followed your list of documents and had no problems .. VFS however asked 2 more things.. which is sponsor's photos and extra copies of payment receipt .. so adding to your list for everyone else...

1. PCC for parents- Originals - (You may submit color photostat attested)
2. Boarding Pass to and fro- as proof for our stay at Australia
3. Salary Slip - of mine (Sponsor) - with VFS seal
4. Copies of Form 16 (Tax Details of mine)- with VFS seal
5. Copy of My boy's Birthday Certificate - Notary Certified (VFS Seal maybe suffficient)
6. Copy of Marriage Certificate of Mine - VFS Sealed
7. Visa Grant Copies of Me and Wife
8. Copies of Passport - All Pages of Mine and Wife (with VFS Seal esp on pages where immigration seal was there)
9. My Kids Passport Copy - only main Pages -with VFS Seal
10. 1229 Form
11. 40CH Form
12. 47CH
13. Payment Receipt - Through Immi Account - Just Create One - and Pay (carry 2 copies)
14. 4 Nos of Passport Photos of your baby
15. 2 Nos of Passport Photos of the main sponsor


----------



## vikoz (May 13, 2019)

mrgupta said:


> Thanks.. I submitted my application last week.. followed your list of documents and had no problems .. VFS however asked 2 more things.. which is sponsor's photos and extra copies of payment receipt .. so adding to your list for everyone else...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi ,
I also submitted in 3 weeks ago at vfs delhi but they didn't asked me mine photos. 
Where did you submit your application?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Well, no where did they mention to supply sponsor's photos. I am not quite sure about any new developments after March 2019 though.


----------



## mrgupta (Jan 13, 2017)

GirZ said:


> Well, no where did they mention to supply sponsor's photos. I am not quite sure about any new developments after March 2019 though.


I submitted at VFS Bangalore .. I argued the same that its not mentioned anywhere..


----------



## mrgupta (Jan 13, 2017)

vikoz said:


> Hi ,
> I also submitted in 3 weeks ago at vfs delhi but they didn't asked me mine photos.
> Where did you submit your application?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


VFS Bangalore... 
Also I didn't find them to be particularly cooperative or helpful ..


----------



## Shrik (May 29, 2015)

Hi I have a question (applying for 101 from Singapore). Both me and my wife are PRs but could not move to oz for 3yrs except for initial visit.
I'm planning to apply for 101visa & also apply for tourist visa for my child born here in Singapore. If tourist visa is granted and we move to Australia thereafter, can I do the medical test for my child in Australia (while he's still on tourist visa there) or should I take him back to Singapore or India (since we hold Indian passports)?
I know PCC can be applied online while in Australia. I just have this doubt on medical for the child.


----------



## mrgupta (Jan 13, 2017)

mrgupta said:


> VFS Bangalore...
> Also I didn't find them to be particularly cooperative or helpful ..


Quick update... make sure you check spam folder for any emails from [email protected]

I just found their email for medical has been sitting in my spam folder for more than a week  
Also, they give 28 days to complete medicals.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shrik said:


> Hi I have a question (applying for 101 from Singapore). Both me and my wife are PRs but could not move to oz for 3yrs except for initial visit.
> I'm planning to apply for 101visa & also apply for tourist visa for my child born here in Singapore. If tourist visa is granted and we move to Australia thereafter, can I do the medical test for my child in Australia (while he's still on tourist visa there) or should I take him back to Singapore or India (since we hold Indian passports)?
> I know PCC can be applied online while in Australia. I just have this doubt on medical for the child.


As long as you are able to generate a HAP id, you can get the medical test done any where in the world including Australia at any DHA approved clinic

It’s the results which are important, not where it was done

Cheers


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi GirZ
Thanks you are doing a great job,
I have quick question mate, am in onshore and my wife also a PR and my natural child newborn baby is just 8 months old.

I have prepared the form 47CH and 40CH, with regards to PCC - Do I need to get both AUS PCC and India PCC for me and my WIFE ?? as I have staying in AUS for last four years usually goes once in year to India for a month and wife is staying in India for last one year.

Do I need to get both AUS PCC and India PCC for me and my WIFE ??
Please advice 

Thanks,
Raja.


----------



## Shrik (May 29, 2015)

sekarhttp said:


> Hi GirZ
> Thanks you are doing a great job,
> I have quick question mate, am in onshore and my wife also a PR and my natural child newborn baby is just 8 months old.
> 
> ...


It's very clearly stated that "if you have lived in any country for more than 12 months in the last 10years" then you submit the PCC. So do the math. In my case, I've lived in India for 11months in last 10yrs and so I didn't get PCC from Indian HC.


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Shrik said:


> It's very clearly stated that "if you have lived in any country for more than 12 months in the last 10years" then you submit the PCC. So do the math. In my case, I've lived in India for 11months in last 10yrs and so I didn't get PCC from Indian HC.


you mean , you did get PCC from INDIAN HC or didn't get PCC from INDIAN HC


----------



## Shrik (May 29, 2015)

NB said:


> As long as you are able to generate a HAP id, you can get the medical test done any where in the world including Australia at any DHA approved clinic
> 
> It’s the results which are important, not where it was done
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, yes you're absolutely right. I've got the acknowledgement from high commission that the medical test was accepted


----------



## Shrik (May 29, 2015)

sekarhttp said:


> you mean , you did get PCC from INDIAN HC or didn't get PCC from INDIAN HC


No I DID NOT get, I did not even apply for one, since 11months is not 1year


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Shrik said:


> No I DID NOT get, I did not even apply for one, since 11months is not 1year


so you gave the PCC of Australia or any other country where you lived more than year


----------



## pradeepbritto (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi Girz,

1. I am planning to apply by post from Australia. How can i get VFS seal? Will notary be sufficient?
2. Me an my wife received PR's while we were expecting a baby. We got a waiver for IED and my wife delivered our baby on Jan-2019. I have been working in Australia from May-2019. My child and wife are in India. I am planning to have me as main applicant applicant and sponsor for 101 visa. Is this approach correct?

Please help me with your thoughts on this!


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Mate,

In Form 40ch for question 6 - Permanent resident of Australia date of arrival in Australia

basically I got PR when I was working in Australia on 457 visas, my entry on 457 is June 2015 and was continuously working in AUS and got PR on OCT 2016.

which date I have to give in any idea, my PR grant date or my previous entry date on 457 visa or next entry date into Australia as PR



please advice


----------



## sekarhttp (Nov 16, 2015)

pradeepbritto said:


> Hi Girz,
> 
> 1. I am planning to apply by post from Australia. How can i get VFS seal? Will notary be sufficient?
> 2. Me an my wife received PR's while we were expecting a baby. We got a waiver for IED and my wife delivered our baby on Jan-2019. I have been working in Australia from May-2019. My child and wife are in India. I am planning to have me as main applicant applicant and sponsor for 101 visa. Is this approach correct?
> ...


check in local VFS office or in FB consular mitra they will guide you or else fill the form or ask your wife to visit VFS office once the kid delivered and you got Passport for your kid


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Sorry mates. I had a password issue. couldn't login for a while.


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

My husband and I both have pr and we already made first entry. 


I have delivered baby here in India. My hubby currently in Australia.


My questions

What are the options do I have to apply for child visa 101
VFS is 5 hours travel from my hometown. So I can't travel back and forth if needed as it is difficult to travel with baby
Can I apply online ?
Is pcc required for both me and my hubby? 

Thanks


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Miacon said:


> My husband and I both have pr and we already made first entry.
> 
> 
> I have delivered baby here in India. My hubby currently in Australia.
> ...



Please go to the first 1-2 pages of this thread. It should answer your query. PCC for both of you is required.


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

Request anyone to help me on Child Visa 101 process from India. I had a call with VFS contact centre and they provided me with the following information. My understanding.

Walkin to the VFS Bangalore centre with the following filled in document. For kids Visa they suggested its walkin. VFS also offers notary help and other ancilliary services. The following documents needs to be submitted

1.PCC for parents- Originals - (You may submit color photostat attested)
2. Salary Slip - of mine (Sponsor) - with VFS seal
4. Copies of Form 16 (Tax Details of mine)- with VFS seal
5. Copy of child Birthday Certificate - Notary Certified (VFS Seal maybe suffficient)
6. Copy of Marriage Certificate of Mine - VFS Sealed
7. Visa Grant Copies of Me and Wife
8. Copies of Passport - All Pages of Mine and Wife (with VFS Seal esp on pages where immigration seal was there)
9. Childs Passport Copy - only main Pages -with VFS Seal
10. 1229 Form 
11. 40CH Form
12. 47CH
13. Payment Receipt - VFS personnel told either Cash/DD
14. 4 photograph of child
15. 2 photograph of sponsor


Once the document is submitted Australia High Commission will further inform about further process (Medical )

Please let me know if my understanding is correct.

Regards,
PK


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

prashantbhagat said:


> Request anyone to help me on Child Visa 101 process from India. I had a call with VFS contact centre and they provided me with the following information. My understanding.
> 
> Walkin to the VFS Bangalore centre with the following filled in document. For kids Visa they suggested its walkin. VFS also offers notary help and other ancilliary services. The following documents needs to be submitted
> 
> ...


Yes you are right.
You can also choose postal option. If yes, send VFS child visa documents checklist as well.


You can either get VFS seal or notarize the documents copies.

I believe you should also pay for the child visa application and have receipt for them to make quick decision.


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

Miacon said:


> Yes you are right.
> You can also choose postal option. If yes, send VFS child visa documents checklist as well.
> 
> 
> ...


'

Thanks a lot for your quick response


----------



## sriajaykaumar2008 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi 

4. Payment Receipt - Through Immi Account - Just Create One - and Pay - How did you create this? I didn't find a place in immi account to apply for 101 visa

Login to immi, find the tab 'My payments' -> 'Manage Payments' -> 'Pre-pay Paper Service '

There are many processing offices given in the drop down(Melbourne, Sydney, Perth). Which one to choose to make payment? I am applying for child visa 101(offshore)?


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

*Visa Number*

There is a section in the form (Visa 101) where Visa number is required. Its start with V_ _ _ < _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _. I am not sure what needs to come here from my 189. I see Visa grant number in the form however the number of digit is more and it seems some other field would be relevant from the 189 grant. Would be highly appreciable if anyone can guide me here.

Thanks
PKB


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

*Visa Number*

There is a section in the form (Visa 101) where Visa number is required. Its start with V_ _ _ < _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _. I am not sure what needs to come here from my 189. I see Visa grant number in the form however the number of digit is more and it seems some other field would be relevant from the 189 grant. Would be highly appreciable if anyone can guide me here.

Thanks
PKB





GirZ said:


> My wife, daughter and me got PR-189 and we had short visit to Australia already.
> We have a newborn, a baby boy. Now, I need to apply Child Visa 101 for him.
> I have certain doubts, I hope I might get valuable inputs from here.
> (Please note, that we all are here in India right now, the Australian short visit
> ...


----------



## GirZ (Apr 19, 2017)

I am so sorry to have missed these mssgs. Hope you guys got the desired info. I had the sample doc updated here. Which should have served the purpose.


----------



## VaibhavP (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi
Is there still no option to apply child visa online? I live in Hong Kong. My baby and wife are stuck in India due to current COVID 19 situation. On immi website the timeline for Child Visa processing is up to 32 months!!! is this correct? Is there any change in the process? I and wife got 189 Grant while we were still in India in Q1 2019, so the Indian PCC has expired. Is there any way of getting it in Hong Kong?


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

For a new born child who does have any language practically as 3 month old cannot speak a word..what should we fill in the 

Q19. Child Main language ??

What should be the answer 

Q20: How well child communicate in English??

Options are :

Better than functional

Functional

Limited

Not at all

Q23: If applying from outside Australia:

What is the value ofoney, goods and assets which the child intends to bring to Australia?

Ans:

Local currency _____ ??

Australian dollar equivalent AUD _____ ??

Additionally, the visa number to be mentioned for sponsor in Q32 has only 11 space however visa is 13 digits..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

abhiaus said:


> For a new born child who does have any language practically as 3 month old cannot speak a word..what should we fill in the
> 
> Q19. Child Main language ??
> 
> ...


Q19 - your mother tongue
Q20 - Not at all
Q23 - It would be "Zero" since the child is a dependent
Q32 - This has been answered elsewhere too. It applies to "Member of Family Unit" where child is the head of family. Hence, you would've answered "No" to Q24 in the form, so there is no question of filling your visa details in Q32


----------



## ZubairKhan (Jul 31, 2015)

*Adding new born to spouse visa application*

Hello dear members !

My wife's spouse visa application was on hold as we couldn't do the medical due to pregnancy. Daughter was born in June and now I want to add her in the spouse visa application. 

is it true that there is no fee for adding a new born to spouse visa application? i received a call from ambassy this morning and the lady mentioned that "there might be no fee involved in adding new born to an already lodged application. 

Please clarify as website says there is a fee for CHILD VISA

Secondly, i am going through threads and people seem to send application by mail, couldn't understand, is it not done through immi account? 


Thanks


----------



## Shadowdancer (Jul 30, 2020)

ZubairKhan said:


> Hello dear members !
> 
> My wife's spouse visa application was on hold as we couldn't do the medical due to pregnancy. Daughter was born in June and now I want to add her in the spouse visa application.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

If your visa does not have an outcome as yet, you can add your newborn to the application. There is no additional charge for the permanent resident streams as far as I know. 

I have done this to our sc190 application. Just download the change in circumstances form. Fill it in and upload it to your immiaccount. 

You need to alert them asap. Also get your newborns passport sorted out as you will need it. 

The CO will add your newborn to get medicals done and supply relevant documents. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ZubairKhan (Jul 31, 2015)

Shadowdancer said:


> Hi,
> 
> If your visa does not have an outcome as yet, you can add your newborn to the application. There is no additional charge for the permanent resident streams as far as I know.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, it really did. good news for that there is no fee.
I couldn't find the form though, by clicking changes in circumstances, only two blank fields appear to be filled. one for "information which is not current" and second for "current information".

thanks


----------



## Shadowdancer (Jul 30, 2020)

ZubairKhan said:


> Shadowdancer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


This is the form: 1022

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw2m9XgZzLLbqB9iMVRtkS0V

Hope the link works.


----------



## ZubairKhan (Jul 31, 2015)

Shadowdancer said:


> This is the form: 1022
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw2m9XgZzLLbqB9iMVRtkS0V
> 
> Hope the link works.



It did, thanks a lot


----------



## Hadi789 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

i am applying for child 101 visa for new born and i am offshore. i have following two questions.

1) how do i need to pay for this application?
a- i have gone to my immiaccount and then choose "pre-pay visa application charge" and in the list of drop down which "processing office" do i need to choose. I am attaching screen shot.
b- Also who is main applicant? is it me or child? child is 4 months old.

2) In form 40CH, part K they have asked "about your home", is it present home where we are living now (offshore) and then in same part its asked in Q69 "Will the child you are sponsoring be living with you in the same dwelling?", i answered Yes. But isn't its confusing? are they asking here for Australia home but isn't it offshore application?

PS: Other family members wife/me & First kid already have 189 PR
*
YOUR HELP IN ABOVE MATTERS IS HIGHLY APPRECIATED I AM CONFUSED AND FRUSTRATED!*


----------



## Hadi789 (Nov 1, 2017)

sriajaykaumar2008 said:


> Hi
> 
> 4. Payment Receipt - Through Immi Account - Just Create One - and Pay - How did you create this? I didn't find a place in immi account to apply for 101 visa
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadi789 (Nov 1, 2017)

HI SriajKaumar,

Are you able to find answer to your questions?, i am also having same doubt.
regards,


----------

